#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 讚不贊，回覆最讚！

## 有醬藍

雖然發現了文章後面的""感謝"'變成了""讚""~

但是""讚""字打錯了XD~

變成了贊助的贊~

----------


## 雪麒

不好意思已改正（掩面

日常生活長期使用簡體，嚴重依賴輸入法自動轉換，一般敲出什麼我就用什麼……在簡體中文不分“讚”和“贊”，統一用“赞”，所以就搞错了（望

順便查到了一篇介紹兩字區別的文章： http://hk.knowledge.yahoo.com/questi...=7008011602111

----------

